# Removing Centipede grass from Bermuda Lawn



## Scooter_McGavin (Oct 15, 2019)

Okay, so I graded and killed off the best I could my previous cabbage patch lawn this past spring. By the time I got it, the lawn was a mixture of Centipede, zoysia, Bahia, and a strip of common Bermuda. I believe I was a bit eager and not everything was out of dormancy when I nuked the lawn. I'm looking for advice on killing a few areas of Centiped, and zoysia from my Yukon Bermuda. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey, I did a thread on this not long ago.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9092

Welcome to TLF


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Metribuzin and tenacity combo.


----------



## Scooter_McGavin (Oct 15, 2019)

@CenlaLowell thanks! I did a search before making this post and did not find what I was looking for. I knew I had to be doing something wrong!


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Quinclorac or msma fries centipede


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I will go the other way with this question.

Is it possible to kill common Bermuda in a centipede lawn without killing everything?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's pretty hard to kill common bermuda in a common bermuda lawn.


----------



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> It's pretty hard to kill common bermuda in a common bermuda lawn.


What about killing common bermuda in centipede?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

southpaw748 said:


> I will go the other way with this question.
> 
> Is it possible to kill common Bermuda in a centipede lawn without killing everything?


Sethoxydim herbicide. Other option is multiple applications of Pylex at high rates.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

southpaw748 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty hard to kill common bermuda in a common bermuda lawn.
> ...


I was attempting humor. Forgot to put a smiley face. Common Bermuda is a beast. Everything I have read and seen says that it is very difficult to "kill" common bermuda in other grass types. Suppression? Yes it is possible to knock it back some. However to remove it completely, if at all possible, is a multi year process.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I personally don't believe it can be done. Centipede is too weak and bermuda is too strong.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I personally don't believe it can be done. Centipede is too weak and bermuda is too strong.


Sethoxydim will put a hurting on bermuda and centipede is tolerant. Might take several apps though.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

lambert said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't believe it can be done. Centipede is too weak and bermuda is too strong.
> ...


Oooooh, thanks! I'm definitely putting that in my playbook. Very reasonably priced as well.


----------

